# Diamond C Ranch review



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Picked up a buddy in Austin and we headed to Caddo, TX to the Diamond C Ranch this past weekend. We booked an Axis and Fallow doe hunt with a Ram option. 1rst hunt saw Rams, Axis and tons of hogs. 2nd hunt saw Fallow, Axis, Blesbok and White tail. 3rd hunt saw Fallow, Sika, 2 Elk and the most hogs I have ever seen in one hunt guessing around 50. 30 of those were babies. One of which did not make it home to momma. Attempted to cook it that night and it did not turn out well. 4th hunt saw Kudu, Fallow and more White Tail.

The guide let me and my buddy do a spot and stalk in the low fence area on our own for Rams and Hogs. It was really fun although felt more like a spot/stalk and chase at one point. 

Place was top notch for a guy who has hunted Texas all his life I felt like a kid in a candy shop seeing all the exoctics. I was captivated and continued to be amazed the whole time we hunted. 

You had to bring your own food which was fine by me because I felt like I saved money by not having to be catered to. 

Will definitely go back.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have hunted with Skylar four or five times now. I always had a good time and a good hunt. If my life depending on killing a pig....that is where I would go.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Skylar is a Great guy..I went on a hunt at Heart of Texas Bowhuntunting by myself and I had just met him.When I got my spot to hunt he went out with me to help put up and brush up my blind..I was really grateful because it turned out to be a Awesome spot..Deer didn't even know I was There..


----------

